# skipjack



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, looking to do some skipjack fishin before I start my new job. I haven't had any luck at all the last 4 times out. Does anyone have any reports on them? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lee,

Haven't seen them up here yet but there thick at Barkley Dam in Kentucky, plan on getting some this weekend.............Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey doc can you tell me where barkley dam is?Can you fish from the bank or is a boat needed?Thanks Daryl


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Tim. Thats a long haul, but I am desperate. I might have to go there if I can't find them here. I need bait for my winter fishing or I'll be home all winter. Daryl, Since you asked for directions I guess you had no luck finding them either a couple weeks ago.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Lee last 2 times out got 10 each time  Would like to stock up and not worry about it any more.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck,

Barkley dam is 4 hours from Cincinnati, take I75 south to I71, go into Louisville take I65 south to Exit 91 it's the Wendel H Ford Parkway towards Paducah,you will be on this road for awhile take exit 1B that's I 24 you will cross over the Cumberland river, next exit get off and turn left cross back over I24 and take the first exit and at the stop sign turn left, you will cross back over the Cumberland you will see the Dam on your right, at the bottom of the hill turn right follow it all the way back to the fence and turn right big parking area.

Steps lead to the waters edge and a nice sidewalk, anywhere along that area is real good, using #6 Sabiki, only 4 jigs on the rig I add Renegade 2" twister tails to the jigs, white in color.They will hit the jig hard, even caught a 10# Striper thelast time I was there.

Fishing has been real good the hydros have been cranked up, you need to get there before the sun comes up, when the Gulls come in so do the Skips, birds everywhere, reminded me of Alfred Hitchcocks movie the "Birds" as soon as the sun is up they seem to quit, last time it was around 9-10 am, you can put your boat in the water they have a real nice ramp right at the Dam.

One other thing Kentucky Dam is only 4 miles away from Barkley, so if there not at one try the other, when you leave Barkley Dam head back the way you came in but just stay straight on that road, Kentucky is a little harder to fish but that gives you two options to choose from, It was neat watching those guys fish the boils at Kentucky dam, no way I would fish it as it looked real dangerous but these guys knew what they were doing, the hydros crank a lot more at Kentucky than Barkley, the water at both dams has been crystal clear.

If your going to come down that way call me I'll PM you my cell #, I'll be there on Friday morning and can give you a report............Doc


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I went out looking for them today. Not one single skipjack. I can't find those darn things anywhere. I am taking a friend out tomorrow, assuming we can find bait. Does anyone know where a good place is to find shad this time of year at Tanners Ramp. Thanks


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc did yous catch any skips down south?If so any size?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We only managed 8 all were huge, the water is still very warm at 68 degrees, Donnie talked to a guy that was catching 2#ers at Pickwick Dam in Tenn, he said that he wore them out all day long..........Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Long drive for a few but that skipjacking.Congrades on your 40lber i heard you caught on the tenn. river.Is that your biggest down there ?Might have to make a road trip some day.


----------

